# Summer in Catalina, Newfoundland



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

It's gorgeous here today


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The town from a look out point


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Wish I was there! Newfoundland is one of my "gotta go there someday" places.


----------

